# Referred while opening a bank account



## peteb (27 Mar 2011)

Went in with the wife yesterday to Ulster Bank to open a joint account.  I have my mortgage, credit card, car loan and current account where my salary gets paid into with UB and at the end of the process they turned around and said the account opening was referred.

She said it doesnt give a reason why it is referred but she will ring on monday. 

This ever happen to anyone? I find it quite bizarre.


----------



## wbbs (27 Mar 2011)

Computer generated scored account opening system, computer just didn't like some answer, might be nothing at all and sorted on Monday.   Quite common.


----------



## dewdrop (27 Mar 2011)

Have you any idea what being "referred" means.  I think when opening accounts in some banks the documentation must be sent to their head office before the actual account is opened


----------



## wbbs (27 Mar 2011)

Referred when it comes to UB just means the system would not open the account immediately, it could also have declined it completely or opened it.   Something in the application has triggered the computer system to refer it, which means something needs querying, could be from a simple clarification to a blip on ICB.


----------



## peteb (27 Mar 2011)

even though nothing has ever been in arrears with them?


----------



## wbbs (27 Mar 2011)

Don't be taking it so personally  It's just the computer, silly computers!  

I was turned down for a loan at one stage by computer, despite being the perfect customer at the time, because I was managing my current account too well and wasn't leaving a balance in it other than enough to pay the direct debits and transferring the balance to an interest bearing account.  

Needs human intervention to clear up whatever the computer picked up.


----------

